# Ubrella Rig



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone ever try throwing one of those bass umbrella rigs for steelhead? Thinking more around the mouths of rivers or from shore on the lake. 

Got one of the Yum brand rigs and haven't really used it much for bass this year. Thought I might give it a try


----------



## ttbnate (May 1, 2012)

...I mean I'm sure someone has tried it, but there's definitely a reason that you don't see it frequently.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I developed a prototype for musky piddling around in the garage, never did get it wet though.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That's a lot of hardware to be throwing in a river.
'Sides, don't forget - you're only allowed three hooks on your line.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

There is a huge difference in what works and what you can actually get fisherman to try.....

Have at it and let us know what you find. I think a Bomber 13A behind the new Boo Spin would be great to throw in the rivers for Steelhead. I dont know why you could'nt back troll a flash mob jr with a crank bait for steelhead.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

creekcrawler said:


> _That's a lot of hardware to be throwing in a river._
> 'Sides, don't forget - you're only allowed three hooks on your line.





Agreed. I don't think you could ever get that to look natural


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I think they'll catch about any thing, school off bait fish = reaction strike.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I dunno, I heard the hot ticket was a perch spreader, 3 oz pyramid and two curly tails . . . . . . . .


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

First of all, I never said anything about throwing it in a river. Second, I am aware of state regulations regarding hooks...if you know anything about the rigs, you would know that a couple lures are hookless....




Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

There is a reason you don't hear about guys trying this. It's because they work!!!

There are 3 types of steelhead fisherman.

1. Snaggers (read fly fishermen) 
2. Bait chuckers. They hook a few legit, no argument to be had there.
3. Those of us that think out side of the box and lay waste to the steel. Most of the fish have seen those eggs, emerald shiners, maggots, jigs, ect... ect... 

The best advise I can offer, since the season is closely approaching, is try something new. When you do finally land that chromed out beast, remove those flies snagged in its underbelly with 2lb fluro leader on it and save them for Summer when the browns are biting on the Mad.

I cannot stress it enough, show the fish something they haven't seen yet. Tight lines and hold on!!


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Just because you can't catch a steelhead on a fly without snagging them doesn't mean all fly fisherman are snaggers. BTW, how about giving the all fly fisherman are snaggers talk a rest, it is not true and adds nothing to this site.



Fishman said:


> There is a reason you don't hear about guys trying this. It's because they work!!!
> 
> There are 3 types of steelhead fisherman.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by Fishman

There is a reason you don't hear about guys trying this. It's because they work!!!

There are 3 types of steelhead fisherman.

1. Snaggers (read fly fishermen) 
2. Bait chuckers. They hook a few legit, no argument to be had there.
3. Those of us that think out side of the box and lay waste to the steel. Most of the fish have seen those eggs, emerald shiners, maggots, jigs, ect... ect... 

The best advise I can offer, since the season is closely approaching, is try something new. When you do finally land that chromed out beast, remove those flies snagged in its underbelly with 2lb fluro leader on it and save them for Summer when the browns are biting on the Mad.

I cannot stress it enough, show the fish something they haven't seen yet. Tight lines and hold on!!


Really ?


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I like to head down to the river when the currents up a little bit, send out the big boards, and troll spoons. Catch thousands.... I find my methods to be outside the box


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't see why it wouldn't work for trolling the mouths of the rivers. I don't know about casting it though, I tend to think that it would make a huge spash and ruckus would scare em. If you get em on it let me know, I'm still filling up the perch freezer, might start doing the mouths in about a week.


----------



## djrockytop (Jul 12, 2013)

Good luck Socom. The water off the marina wall is probably deep enough to make it work with no shallows to have to deal with on the retrieve.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishermon said:


> Just because you can't catch a steelhead on a fly without snagging them doesn't mean all fly fisherman are snaggers. BTW, how about giving the all fly fisherman are snaggers talk a rest, it is not true and adds nothing to this site.


I catch and snag them all the time on flies. Didn't mean to ruffle your feathers but if you predominantly run flies you'll snag more than you hook legal. If you are legitimately hooking them legal more than snagging them on flies, you're clearly doing something wrong. *It's a deep dark secret of fly fishermen, I just happen to speak the truth.*


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishman, I take offense to that statement ( LOL) as I can always catch about 15-1 fair vs snagged, if your proficient with a long rod, and are good at mending flies without weight, you can put em right above their backs and tempt them to eat. Same with swinging flies, the trick is to swing infront and just above them, not through them...That's the trick, don't drag heavily weighted flies through them, the key is a natural drift just above them, even if the flies hits them with no BB weights it will roll right up and over them. Learned this from many years of guiding up there back in the early 90's and many years of salmon fishing up in Michigan, Ontario and Nova Scotia

Perhaps your technique need a little refinement.... Just giving you a hard time.

We need to get together and fish again.. its been too long since our Bowfin trip


Salmonid


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Well I fly fish and think outside the box. Live bait I never use unless for walleye which is not very often. And I have never snagged one fly fishing. Its always been on the top lip. And then I've caught steelhead on bandit bass lures Jr. Thunder stick one guy I know caught a ton on rattletraps. You can catch fish fish with pretty much any bait or lure as long as you can trick them (reaction) or if its small enough to fit in their mouth. Why is carp the smartest freshwater fish but they eat cigarette butts.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds like you're sight fishing steelhead on beds. Other than getting a buck to smash a swung fly its incredibly difficult to get bit legitimately when fishing beds. I've seen so many guys over the years lining fish with fly rods on the beds who think they're catching them I've lost count - and they almost never realize what they're doing 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey, Fishman's been _slaying the steel_ for at least two years now, no doubt he knows his stuff.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh yeah. Sorry Mdogs, I forgot.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

There are no civil conversations here. This is the *steelhead forum*, lol!

Happy Friday gentlemen!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

some people will never learn why threads get locked.... .02 cents


----------

